# la canción que os decíamos



## ampurdan

Voglio tradurre: "Esta es la canción que os decíamos ella y yo".

Suppongo che sarà: "Questa è la canzone che vi dicevamo lei e ìo".

Benché anche sia possibile: "Esta es la canción de la que os hablamos ella y yo".

Allora sarebbe: "Questa è la canzione di cui vi abbiamo parlato lei e ìo".

È corretto, vero?


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que está casi correcto. Solo que los italianos ponen el "Yo" delante.
Sí me equivoco aprovecho para pedir yo  también una correccíon


----------



## Silvia10975

ampurdan said:


> Voglio tradurre: "Esta es la canción que os decíamos ella y yo".
> 
> Suppongo che sarà: "Questa è la canzone che vi dicevamo lei e ìo (io e lei)".
> 
> Benché anche sia possibile: "Esta es la canción de la que os hablamos ella y yo".
> 
> Allora sarebbe: "Questa è la canzione di cui vi abbiamo parlato lei e ìo (io e lei)".
> 
> È corretto, vero?



Buongiorno, le osservazioni di Neuromante sono corrette e le tue frasi vanno comunque molto bene. L'unica piccola cosa "io" si scrive senza accento sulla "i" 
Silvia.


----------



## ampurdan

Grazie a i due!

Ancora una altra piccola domanda sulle stesse frasi:

Se invece di usare "lei", nominasse espressamente il nome dell'altra persona (diciamo: "Laura"), continuarebbe a scriversi alla fine?

"Questa è la canzone di cui abbiamo parlato io è Laura"?


----------



## Silvia10975

ampurdan said:


> Grazie a i due!
> 
> Ancora una altra piccola domanda sulle stesse frasi:
> 
> Se invece di usare "lei", nominassi espressamente il nome dell'altra persona (diciamo: "Laura"), continuerebbe a scriversi alla fine?
> 
> "Questa è la canzone di cui abbiamo parlato io e Laura"?



Beh, non credo che sia sbagliato scrivere "Questa è la canzone di cui abbiamo parlato Laura e io", ma concorderanno con me gli altri italiani che è più comune dire "Questa è la canzone di cui abbiamo parlato io e Laura".

Ciao, Silvia.


----------



## ampurdan

Grazie mille, Silvia!


----------



## Silvia10975

Figurati, quando riesco ad aiutare mi fa piacere


----------



## jester.

s10975 said:


> Beh, non credo che sia sbagliato scrivere "Questa è la canzone di cui abbiamo parlato Laura e io", ma concorderanno con me gli altri italiani che è più comune dire "Questa è la canzone di cui abbiamo parlato io e Laura".
> 
> Ciao, Silvia.



Strano. In tedesco (o piuttosto in Germania) si considera maleducato dire "io e ...". Qui sempre diciamo "io" in fine della frase.


----------



## ampurdan

jester. said:


> Strano. In tedesco (o piuttosto in Germania) si considera maleducato dire "io e ...". Qui sempre diciamo "io" in fine della frase.


 
Uguale in spagnolo. Quando i bambini dicono: "yo y etc.", i adulti rispondono: "el burro va delante".


----------



## Silvia10975

Tanto per rimanere in sintonia "io, asino avanti!" si dice anche in italiano, ma solo quando qualcuno inizia le frasi con "Io" come "Io sono andato a casa, io ho mangiato" etc... A me lo diceva la maestra, un po' come "con zio e zia una zeta e via"


----------



## morgana76

In realtà anche in italiano corretto si dovrebbe dire "laura e io", come in tutte le altre lingue, solo che nell'uso comune della lingua questa "regola" si perde


----------



## Silvia10975

Vedi quando passa troppo tempo dalla fine delle "scuole dell'obbligo" cosa succede?? Ci si dimentica delle regole... e l'uso quotidiano si sostituisce subdolo... Grazie Morgana per avermi rinfrescato la memoria!


----------



## morgana76

Di niente


----------



## 8kappina8

io la storia dell'asino avanti non l'avevo mai sentita...comunque salve a tutti sono nuova qui...


----------



## 8kappina8

Todavìa la mejor es "Questa è la canzione di cui vi abbiamo parlato (io e lei)".
porque en italiano no se deberìa decir "che vi dicevamo" en este caso.
Ciao!


----------

